# Exodus horse wormer for goat?



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2012)

This is purely curiosity here because I only deworm after a fecal.  But I was perusing my Caprine catalog in my leisure time (what, isn't that what we all do?  ) and was taking a closer look at their wormer rotation pack.  In it are the following paste:

Safeguard
Aver-mectin

and

Exodus (which is Pyrantel Pamoate)

Now I am still learning a thing or two but what the heck is that last one?  I looked it up and don't see where it is applicable to goats or when you would use it/how you should use it for goats.  The closest guess I have gleaned is that some use it when your area develops a resistance to other wormers-BUT I did not see what wormers they were talking about (not sure this would be an alternate for?).

Anyone know more about this?  Again, I am using this but just was curious about the product. My goats are getting their spring check up/ cleaning this week so I have worming on the brain.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

It is commonly used for dogs and cats,  It isn't a very strong wormer for livestock.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks-it is not one that I have every heard anyone mention on here so  I am guessing not many people use it for that reason.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

That is not what they had in the pack when they first brought it out.  :/  Makes me wonder if they're just buying out large lots at a discount and throwing different packs together regardless of what it is.


----------

